# The most over hyped groups?



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jul 2016)

The all time most overhyped groups? I started to think after seeing some of Glastonbury. Mine are -
Oasis
Coldplay
U2

(he quickly ducks below the parapet :lol: )
What are yours?


----------



## DiscoStu (4 Jul 2016)

Not Coldplay or U2. I'd put the Stones and The Who in as overrated. However this probably says more about my taste than the band. All those fans can't be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry (4 Jul 2016)

One Direction

Gerry


----------



## Kalimna (4 Jul 2016)

Not sure i agree with you there. Although it depends what you mean by 'overrated'. Oasis arent everyones cuppa, but they have written some phenomenaly catchy tunes and have inspired an awful lot of people to pick up guitars. Coldplay have also written some damn fine tunes despite their singer bein a bit daft. U2 seem to have lost their way over their last few albums, perhaps buying into and believing their own hype. Bono can be a powerful frontman if he keeps his political mouth closed. The Edge, too is certainly talented and a positive influence on a lot of guitarists, but he does talk w*nk.
Im not sure, though, who i would call overrated, but Kanye West would be high on the list. As would The Proclaimers (only famous coz of one song sung with a Scottish accent), and The Bee Gees.

Adam


----------



## clk230 (4 Jul 2016)

Depends what you mean by overrated , just because they don't appeal to you doesn't mean they are overrated.


----------



## transatlantic (4 Jul 2016)

This is all entirely subjective, ..BUT

As a progressive rock/metal fan. Anything mainstream is pretty much overrated in my opinion. Most of the stuff I listen to no one has ever heard of, and it makes me very sad 

It's amazing the kind of utter rubbish young people will listen to.


----------



## dc_ni (4 Jul 2016)

Maybe overhyped might a better description, the sort of band that the media machine bangs on about so much that by the time they do their piece it can't live up to the hyperbole.

I think all 3 fall in to that category, don't get me wrong they are good at what they do but they can't live up to the PR machine that precedes them.


----------



## Bm101 (4 Jul 2016)

Personally I just don't think you can pin this one down. It's like saying what flavours are worst. (Liver clearly). 
Can't stand Bono though. Maybe he's a lovely man in real life. Just the moral grandstanding annoys me. Best story I heard about him, he's on stage (probably earning a little more per hour than the fans who paid for tickets), 
and he stands there and starts to slowly clap his hands. He does this for a while then says 'Every time I clap my hands a child in Africa dies.' 
Some wag from the audience shouts out 'Well stop doing it then ya evil turnip!'
No idea if it's true but it made me laugh and sums up the man for me. Like I say, maybe he's a top fella in real life. Maybe. :wink:


----------



## Kalimna (4 Jul 2016)

Ive been to U2 concert (free ticket - wouldn't have paid to go) and amongst the fairly 'ok' set he did the hand clapping thing (or a variation of it). I dont recall that anyone shouted out the retort, but the messahe is still there.
Adam


----------



## bugbear (4 Jul 2016)

transatlantic":1lrgtv18 said:


> It's amazing the kind of utter rubbish young people will listen to.



'twas ever thus. I imagine the elders of 1920 despaired of young people
and their rubbishy "Jazz".

BugBear


----------



## Sheffield Tony (4 Jul 2016)

bugbear":dxg7plkm said:


> 'twas ever thus. *I imagine the elders of 1920 despaired of young people
> and their rubbishy "Jazz".*
> BugBear


They were quite right too !


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jul 2016)

As I read the comments, I realise I should have said over hyped rather than overrated. I'll edit it. I remember working with a chippie who for some reason wouldn't carry adequate kit with him. We were doing maintenance work in a hotel and when someone reported something like a door coming off its hinges, he would go and look at it then say I got to get a pozi screwdriver a minute and wander off. My friend would without fail start to sing I will walk five hundred miles and I will walk five hundred more ...  
Kanye West, certainly. And no list would be complete without The Spice Girls.


----------



## Bm101 (4 Jul 2016)

Tbh I'd far rather see an _under-rated_ music thread. 8) 

Bit of Sean Rowe if you haven't heard him. You might like it. Might not.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qg8vJA ... Wk&index=9

Ray Lamontagne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA-nSb5lfr4


----------



## JandK (4 Jul 2016)

All the so called Boy Bands and do not forget Justin FN Bieber


----------



## No skills (4 Jul 2016)

Off course perhaps but pet peeves include..

Coldplay - god awful dung 
Any thing x factor related 
Adele - miserable cow

I'll stop there cos there's no end to this list


----------



## mailee (4 Jul 2016)

That black woman who sang the 'umbrella song' Absolute garbage. she could just sing gobbeldygook and the fans would buy it! :roll:


----------



## NazNomad (4 Jul 2016)

None of them are really over-hyped or overrated ... just overpaid.

That said, RHCP - The Beatles - rappers 'et al' - Prince..... it's really a rather inexhaustible list.


----------



## Claymore (4 Jul 2016)

..........


----------



## Claymore (4 Jul 2016)

...........


----------



## NazNomad (4 Jul 2016)

Claymore":6ymncc0n said:


> mailee":6ymncc0n said:
> 
> 
> > That black woman who sang the 'umbrella song' Absolute garbage. she could just sing gobbeldygook and the fans would buy it! :roll:
> ...




I think this racial stereotyping needs to be reported to the Moderators immediately ... by some namby-pamby over-sensitive soul. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 8) 

Anyway, I'm off to listen to my compilation of Snoop Dogg, Pharrell Williams, N.W.A., Tupac, Lil Wayne... and anyone else who used the phrase 'AK-47' in their lyrics. #barcasticsarstard.


----------



## NazNomad (4 Jul 2016)

... anyway, about sharpening that oval skew?


----------



## cutting42 (5 Jul 2016)

I think people are choosing their favourite "not" liked band rather than overrated. I mean, RHCP, Prince, Adele, Rolling Stones, Oasis, Beatles, U2 and the Who????? Come on, they are iconic and game-changing artists who have influenced the industry and millions of happy punters and critics. You may not like them personally, I know I certainly don't like them all but they are not overrated or even over hyped IMO.

Boy Bands are almost by definition all about the hype and appealing to teen girls, it has never been about the music and doesn't really pretend to be. 

Rap is an interesting genre and has given some of the smartest lyrics ever written for the popular music world. It is a bit love or hate but some rappers are phenomenal, Eminem is probably one of the best ever, musically and lyrically but he does get tarred with the overriding girls, cars and ganster rap label even though he is nothing of the sort. Dr Dre, early 50 Cent, and the early pioneers like Run DMC, Kurtis Blow, Sugarhill Gang and of course Grandmaster Flash are all great and talented artists. Even Kanye (who I personally detest) does his thing very well and is very good at self-publicity but I might grant is over hyped but it is almost ironic. 

I have a huge problem with the TV talent show format we currently have, it is a factory for churning through masses of soon to be delusioned wannabe's. They really are not that interested in the final result, just the process and spit the contestants out the other end with very little interest other than maybe a couple of hits then you are done.

Two favourites for bad critical reviews are Coldplay and Nickleback but both bands have truly massive followings and have extremely highly rated live shows. They are both very derivative musically IMO but have made it very accessible and spectacularly popular. I would criticise them both as unoriginal - along with Oasis - but all have both written multiple huge hit songs so are they overrated or overhyped, I say again no.


----------



## dzj (5 Jul 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLqfXlIq6RE

A little humorous perhaps, but I prefer a time in popular music when I understood the lyrics, the singers could actually hold a tune
and the musicians played their instruments at a very high level. These days I have the feeling that it's all made up in studio post-production.
Or most of it anyway.


----------



## NazNomad (5 Jul 2016)

cutting42":3uwxb55u said:


> I think people are choosing their favourite "not" liked band rather than overrated. I mean, RHCP, Prince, Adele, Rolling Stones, Oasis, Beatles, U2 and the Who?????



Definition of hype... 
noun - extravagant or intensive publicity or promotion.
verb - promote or publicize (a product or idea) intensively, often exaggerating its benefits.

Are you saying none of those artists are guilty of overhyping their material?

btw, Adele isn't a group, she's just nicely rounded.


----------



## bugbear (5 Jul 2016)

dzj":3cv7echt said:


> A little humorous perhaps, but I prefer a time in popular music when I understood the lyrics, the singers could actually hold a tune
> and the musicians played their instruments at a very high level.



'twas ever thus.

BugBear (saying it again, for emphasis  )


----------



## novocaine (5 Jul 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ELpJqa4PaY
2 real guitarist and the Edge. 
he doesn't even know how to play his own songs, it takes Jimmy page 3 seconds to get it down pat, and between him and Jack White they improve it just by playing it well. 
Bono is a front man and much like the Edge, take away his effects and he sounds terrible. 

I guess what U2 have done is make effects main stream, which has reduced the costs to us mear mortals, including autotune. oh and made a massive amount of money so they can't be that bad I guess. Mr Page wouldn't be doing it if he didn't think the Edge had something, so maybe I'm not giving him enough dues, he's better than me at it too so I can't comment to much.

overrated/overhyped, anything in the mainstream me things. stick Simon Cowell behind it and it's almost guaranteed to be overhyped.


----------



## bugbear (5 Jul 2016)

novocaine":17c11uoa said:


> ... take away his effects and he sounds terrible.



Did you know that young man, Jimi Hendrix I believe his name is, actually uses a special box to _increase_ the distortion of his amplifier?

I'm sure if we could hear his guitar playing clearly, it would show just how poor a player he actually is.

BugBear


----------



## novocaine (5 Jul 2016)

funny enough I did know that about the gentleman of which you speak. difference being, 1 effect, same effect as Mr Page used too, along with almost every other rock band of the time. cost a fortune too. yet, if you see him play without the effects and your still impressed. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzL7G0jItzU

but hey, he can't be all that, he can't even hold the guitar the right way up.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2016)

I still maintain that Oasis were the worlds best John Lennon tribute band - and if I really want a laugh I listen to the multi millionaire tax avoider Bono talking about world poverty.


----------



## iNewbie (5 Jul 2016)

Jimmy Page was doing session work, questioning his technical ability against the Edge's is the old cliche of Apples to Oranges. 

The Edge has made his musical mark even if he has used effects as a mask to his limited technical ability. Their bass player Clayton,.......now theres some hype... 


Millie Vanilli were way overhyped...


----------



## bugbear (5 Jul 2016)

iNewbie":yawnujfi said:


> Millie Vanilli were way overhyped...



They'd be great.

On Lip Sync Battle.    

BugBear


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2016)

iNewbie":2efuh6ad said:


> Jimmy Page was doing session work, questioning his technical ability against the Edge's is the old cliche of Apples to Oranges.
> 
> The Edge has made his musical mark even if he has used effects as a mask to his limited technical ability. Their bass player Clayton,.......now there's some hype...
> 
> ...



That comment about Clayton reminded me of the answer given to the question - Is Ringo Starr the best drummer in the world? No, no he's not even the best drummer in the Beatles.


----------



## novocaine (5 Jul 2016)

but he was great as Thomas the tank engine.  
perhaps I can put the notorious B.I.G. in as an overhyped music act.  
or how about the Gorillas?


----------



## iNewbie (5 Jul 2016)

phil.p":3vex8kka said:


> iNewbie":3vex8kka said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy Page was doing session work, questioning his technical ability against the Edge's is the old cliche of Apples to Oranges.
> ...



And Pete _Best_ isn't even acknowleged in the joke!

Its amazing how many people Ringo inspired though, especially the Americans after that Ed Sullivan show. 

I've never been a beatles fan but the amount of work (shows) they put in abroad before they made it is staggering.



Rick Asterly. Hyped.  

Sinitta - should have been shot along with Simon Cowell...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2016)

I had the misfortune to see R. Astley on one of the Sat. morning TV shows for a couple of minutes - God, it was excruciating.


----------



## RogerS (5 Jul 2016)

The best thing you can say about rap is that the 'c' is silent.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (5 Jul 2016)

RogerS":pjlxoxif said:


> The best thing you can say about rap is that the 'c' is silent.



It is pronounced as is the "S" in "The hit factory".


----------



## NazNomad (5 Jul 2016)

Anyone trying to peddle their wares on a ''Now That's What I Call Music (insert a number from 1 to 1,000,000).
Ditto for 'special occasion' releases - Mother's/Father's/Xmas/Whatever compilations.

OVERHYPED.


Anyone playing a rooftop gig, or playing on an open deck bus to promote an album.


Basically, anyone since the 70's could be accused of over-hyped releases (I blame the media)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2016)

Sheffield Tony":2405dae5 said:


> RogerS":2405dae5 said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing you can say about rap is that the 'c' is silent.
> ...



What? a silent "s" like the silent "s"s in Stars in their Eyes"?


----------



## cutting42 (5 Jul 2016)

NazNomad":1dplk2d8 said:


> cutting42":1dplk2d8 said:
> 
> 
> > I think people are choosing their favourite "not" liked band rather than overrated. I mean, RHCP, Prince, Adele, Rolling Stones, Oasis, Beatles, U2 and the Who?????
> ...



Over-hyped? No I don't, hyped, yes of course. They are all extraordinary artists, they are promoted and arguably over-hyped by some of their fans but I do not personally feel they can be accused themselves. In that particular list the only group which could fall into that category might be Oasis as they certainly had a high opinion of themselves but I always felt it fitted into the Manchester swagger and did not offend. Personally, I preferred Blur anyway being original and non-derivative.

Adele - LOL ;-)


----------



## BearTricks (5 Jul 2016)

Exactly what we need, more poisonous negativity. It was this or a "Look at what this silly person made out of pallet wood and tried to sell on Etsy" thread.

An underrated thread would have been nicer. If you don't like something, just ignore it.


----------



## cutting42 (5 Jul 2016)

novocaine":3gregrrr said:


> 2 real guitarist and the Edge.
> he doesn't even know how to play his own songs, it takes Jimmy page 3 seconds to get it down pat, and between him and Jack White they improve it just by playing it well.
> Bono is a front man and much like the Edge, take away his effects and he sounds terrible.
> 
> ...



With guitarists, one of the big things is to have a "sound" that is forever recognisable and instantly identifiable as them and no-one else. The Edge has that, however it is arrived at and for that, he will be remembered. He is not a multi-faceted virtuoso, but most famous and great players are not either, he does his thing and does it well. He invented the sound, made it popular and for that he deserves his place in musical history.

It's a bit like Tina Turner and Cher, both can't sing in tune or in time but has a certain quality to their voices that appeals and is unique. Does not make them great singers but it does make them great artists.


----------



## novocaine (5 Jul 2016)

cutting42":1p3tb4h0 said:


> With guitarists, one of the big things is to have a "sound" that is forever recognisable and instantly identifiable as them and no-one else. The Edge has that, however it is arrived at and for that, he will be remembered. He is not a multi-faceted virtuoso, but most famous and great players are not either, he does his thing and does it well. He invented the sound, made it popular and for that he deserves his place in musical history.
> 
> It's a bit like Tina Turner and Cher, both can't sing in tune or in time but has a certain quality to their voices that appeals and is unique. Does not make them great singers but it does make them great artists.



Fair comment. Doesn't mean it isn't all hype though does it? surely thats the very essence of hype, to have made a sound out of nothing which has been pushed by good PR to point at which it is recognisable yet not be talented enough to back up that position. At which point we get to chuck in almost everyone on the musical world.  

still, in my opinion, he is overhyped. (note, in my opinion)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2016)

BearTricks":3b48mpmd said:


> Exactly what we need, more poisonous negativity. It was this or a "Look at what this silly person made out of pallet wood and tried to sell on Etsy" thread.
> 
> An underrated thread would have been nicer. If you don't like something, just ignore it.



Can't see a post without arguing about it? Don't read it if it offends your sensibilities - which most things seem to. If you don't like something, just ignore it


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2016)

Of course some of the best musicians aren't the stars - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRjiMN2 ... tml5=False


----------



## iNewbie (5 Jul 2016)

novocaine":2x1fpkj5 said:


> cutting42":2x1fpkj5 said:
> 
> 
> > With guitarists, one of the big things is to have a "sound" that is forever recognisable and instantly identifiable as them and no-one else. The Edge has that, however it is arrived at and for that, he will be remembered. He is not a multi-faceted virtuoso, but most famous and great players are not either, he does his thing and does it well. He invented the sound, made it popular and for that he deserves his place in musical history.
> ...



I think he hardly gets a mention... 

One of the funniest comments from a world great (guitarist) was BB King saying he doesn't do chords - when they collaborated together on a BB King song. So he's in good company. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IhupCUUWqo


----------



## BearTricks (5 Jul 2016)

phil.p":qp7j1do1 said:


> BearTricks":qp7j1do1 said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what we need, more poisonous negativity. It was this or a "Look at what this silly person made out of pallet wood and tried to sell on Etsy" thread.
> ...



Am I missing something?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2016)

Only by choice.


----------



## cutting42 (5 Jul 2016)

phil.p":2y0ju36n said:


> Of course some of the best musicians aren't the stars -
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRjiMN2 ... tml5=False



100% totally agree, Pino is one of my heroes although he has some fame being 1st call for the Who these days.


----------



## cutting42 (5 Jul 2016)

novocaine":28fbz7k8 said:


> Fair comment. Doesn't mean it isn't all hype though does it? surely thats the very essence of hype, to have made a sound out of nothing which has been pushed by good PR to point at which it is recognisable yet not be talented enough to back up that position. At which point we get to chuck in almost everyone on the musical world.
> 
> still, in my opinion, he is overhyped. (note, in my opinion)



I do get where you are going and I respect your view, however, all music is "making a sound out of nothing". He was not pumped up with hype in the beginning, U2 were one of the hardest touring bands in the world and grew their following the hard way from the ground up and it was really only after the Joshua Tree that the PR hype kicked in. The Edge style and sound was well established by then so not a function of hype.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2016)

cutting42":2bwy0848 said:


> phil.p":2bwy0848 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course some of the best musicians aren't the stars -
> ...



Certainly - You'd struggle to list famous names he HASN'T backed, now. 

Aaahh  1983 ... a year of beach parties ... the year I first knew swmbo (in the biblical sense) - at a beach party.  That takes me back there instantly.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Jul 2016)

A lot of folks juxtapose an artist like say Eric Clapton against Tommy Emmanuel and find Clapton wanting. But they're missing the point which is that at the time he was innovating ie in the late 60's the combination of sounds and/or styles of music were breaking new ground. 

You might be forgiven for arguing that it's "hype" to call him a guitar great but then in another sense it's not because he was an originator and for that reason the title is legitimate.

On exactly the same principle, no one one would say Roger Bannister was a useless runner would they? he was the first to break the 4 minute mile but since it got broken it's been done much faster. Should we decry his historical victory in favour of a more modern/better performance? I don't think so


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2016)

Even Gebreselassie was gracious enough to say he doubted he could have done that given the facilities and equipment at the time.


----------



## bugbear (5 Jul 2016)

Eva Cassidy.

BugBear


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jul 2016)

Yes. Death definitely improved her career prospects.


----------



## cutting42 (5 Jul 2016)

bugbear":wxlbb04q said:


> Eva Cassidy.
> 
> BugBear



Are you kidding me?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXBNlApwh0c


----------



## bugbear (5 Jul 2016)

cutting42":14h2fq53 said:


> bugbear":14h2fq53 said:
> 
> 
> > Eva Cassidy.
> ...



Oh, don't get me wrong, she's a nice little performer, but as has been commented, so are many others (which is a Good Thing, of course).

Especially after her death, she fits the thread to a tee.

BugBear


----------



## doctor Bob (5 Jul 2016)

Not a group but the luckiest singer alive without doubt is Barry Manilow, he is such a bad singer, he sounds like a pub singer with a clothes peg on his nose whilst someone is squeezing his testicles with mole grips. he is a multi millionaire from music how is this possible, do other people hear differently to me.
My wife often surprises me with concert tickets, she bought tickets for Manilow at the O2 a couple of years ago, we had a massive barney over it and in the end she took a friend, she loved it.

U2, Bono is an pineapple


----------



## Kalimna (5 Jul 2016)

Dr Bob - that's not fair, I like pineapples 

Adam


----------



## bugbear (5 Jul 2016)

Kalimna":2vdzv9mo said:


> Dr Bob - that's not fair, I like pineapples
> 
> Adam



I did this on Sunday;

http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/05/knif ... apple.html

BugBear


----------



## novocaine (5 Jul 2016)

I assume you will be doing this to Bono next weekend?


----------



## mailee (5 Jul 2016)

Rhiana, that's her name......Sorry just having a senior moment.....Sorry Bob no offence. :lol:


----------



## chill (7 Jul 2016)

Bruce Springsteen is way over hyped/rated imho


----------



## DigitalM (10 Jul 2016)

It never used to be the case, but after seeing their Glastonbury set, ZZ Top. What the hell happened? They turned into a pub-level tribute act of themselves.


----------



## rafezetter (11 Jul 2016)

Kalimna":358yjnjp said:


> Not sure i agree with you there. Although it depends what you mean by 'overrated'. Oasis arent everyones cuppa, but they have written some phenomenaly catchy tunes and have inspired an awful lot of people to pick up guitars. Coldplay have also written some damn fine tunes despite their singer bein a bit daft. U2 seem to have lost their way over their last few albums, perhaps buying into and believing their own hype. Bono can be a powerful frontman if he keeps his political mouth closed. The Edge, too is certainly talented and a positive influence on a lot of guitarists, but he does talk w*nk.
> Im not sure, though, who i would call overrated, but Kanye West would be high on the list. As would The Proclaimers (only famous coz of one song sung with a Scottish accent), and The Bee Gees.
> 
> Adam



The Bee Gees? No way Jose, as echo'd overrated doesn't equal "not your cup of tea" I like the Bee Gees and am happy to admit it but more than that thay have penned hundreds and hundreds of chart topping songs spanning almost 50 years. I'd call out all the manufactured bands - boyzone, spice girls, take that etc etc, the winners of talent contests (except Ollie Murs who seems to have really run with it and made it his own) and all the others who got famous almost overnight without the long months and years in their garage and carp gigs in pubs.


----------



## Benchwayze (11 Jul 2016)

The Beatles 8) 

Mind you, I haven't ever heard of most of the aforementioned groups, and the Beatles were the only band I could think of. Oh! Wait! Duran-Duran drove me crazy when my daughter was a teenager! :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Jul 2016)

Beatles as a group, certainly. Lennon McCartney as songwriters, no.


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Jul 2016)

Apparently, Lennon boasted he could write a nonsense song, and it would still sell; so he proved it with 'Yellow Submarine'. I think it was a remark which in sentiment was akin to 'We're more popular than Jesus'. 

Also Macca recently proved he can't sing, trying to record 'My One And Only Love.' with Dianna Krall! 

https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/sear ... ction=view


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Jul 2016)

Don't give up the day job, Paul.


----------



## NazNomad (12 Jul 2016)

.. anyone who can only sing by trilling.

Just pick a damn note and sing it.


----------



## Wuffles (12 Jul 2016)

NazNomad":1fftwhmp said:


> .. anyone who can only sing by trilling.
> 
> Just pick a damn note and sing it.


Yeah, like Trio and their hit "da da da".


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Jul 2016)

I can sing well, (At least better than Macca!) I just don't bother; no one would want to listen. 

Besides why sing when I can play a guitar! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Right! I am off to surf for some more tools I won't buy 'cos I can't use them any more! 8)


----------

